# Midwest Summer Meet - 2008: Date and Location



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Place your votes for the previously-discussed locations. I went through the other hated guy's original thread and picked what seemed to be the top three locations everyone liked.

Also reply to this tread with your top 3 date choices. I would have included them in the poll as well but the poll max was 10 options.  Here are the weekends from the June - August:

June
May 31 & June 1
June 7 & 8
June 14 & 15
June 21 & 22
June 28 & 29

July
July 5 & 6
July 12 & 13
July 19 & 20
July 26 & 27

August
Aug 2 & 3
Aug 9 & 10
Aug 16 & 17
Aug 23 & 24
Aug 30 & 31

Add yourself to this map if you have not already: http://www.frappr.com/?a=constellation_map&mapid=137440172221


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

My top 3 dates:
June 28 & 29
July 5 & 6
July 12 & 13


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

June 21 & 22
July 19 & 20
Aug 16 & 17


----------



## Loudtaco (Dec 7, 2006)

Why not Kansas City. Or the suurounding metro area? Like Overland Park KS.


----------



## SQ_Only (Nov 2, 2007)

So... You're volunteering to set everything up, regardless of these three locations?


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I love how everyone just wants it to be right in there city.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

I can organize a Chicago suburbs or a St Louis meet, but I want to see that people are willing to commit to come.

Next Sunday is a meet at Busse Woods in Schaumburg, IL. Come on out.

I can have someone help organize a st. louis meet, but it won't be until sometime in July.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

bloomington is 1/2 way between the other two, so that's what i voted.

oh, and i happen to live there, too.


----------



## dirthog (Jun 21, 2007)

June 21-22
July 19-20
Aug 16-17


----------



## Loudtaco (Dec 7, 2006)

I don't care where the F you have it I'm coming! Chicago might be a bit of a drive for me but; I'll find a way.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Loudtaco said:


> I don't care where the F you have it I'm coming! Chicago might be a bit of a drive for me but; I'll find a way.


That's the attitude! 

Please don't vote St Louis...Please don't vote St Louis.....Please don't vote St Louis


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

June 28 & 29
July 12 & 13
July 19 & 20

I'm really open though except for anything in early june.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Branson, Mo?


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

I voted Bloomington. I have family in Champaign, so I could make the drive up. Chicago is too far north for me, and the traffic sucks.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Branson, Mo?


Brandon, MO has a lake and a water park. I assure you that you guys don't want to give me any more reason to take my shirt off than you have too. It's better for everyone.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

havok20222 said:


> Brandon, MO has a lake and a water park. I assure you that you guys don't want to give me any more reason to take my shirt off than you have too. It's better for everyone.


...and plenty of cheap hotels/motels....all in one area.


----------



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

STL for me would work best. Chi-town might be possible, but prob not with gas prices.


----------



## dirthog (Jun 21, 2007)

I think Rockford would be better than Chicago, easier to get around. All I really know is we need to get this setup. I'd like to hear other peoples cars.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

We need someone to set the thing up or it is never going to happen. We need someone in the area to volunteer, but it doesn't seem to be happening.


----------



## SQ_Only (Nov 2, 2007)

Loudtaco already volunteered. Isn't this almost done now?


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

If yall don't mind a fourm lurker coming I voted for Chicago with all dates open.
Aron


----------



## dsg74 (Jan 7, 2008)

Any more updates?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

woot! let's do dis!


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Ok, I'll make this real easy (at least for IL people). I'm extending this invite to the DIYMA community. If you have any questions contact me via PM or email and I'll make sure we can stay in touch as the date gets closer. Food, shade, bathrooms, plenty of parking, lots of DIY type hobbyists.

http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/mp3car-gatherings/117664-2008-monthly-chicago-meets.html



> Sunday, July 27th, 2008, 11AM at Busse Woods
> 
> *Location Details:*
> Busse Woods Grove 18, off Higgins Road in Schaumburg, IL. There's easy access from both 90 and 290. For those with GPS: 42° 1'50.46"N 88° 1'45.16"W. For everyone else, google maps. We seem to be drifting further and further into the forest preserve, so just keep an eye out for us.
> ...


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats to easy, I was already going to that meet.
Aron


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

audiovibe said:


> Thats to easy, I was already going to that meet.
> Aron


Aron has the best brats around.  (Ok ok so they are store bought, but he is the brat master)

So I take it no one in the midwest REALLY wants to meet up? Lots of chatter but no follow through?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

i am still up for meeting anyone in central illinois. chad, hoot, and a few others are local to this area.


----------



## dirthog (Jun 21, 2007)

I would love to meet up with others still. After using the free pc measurement my system has never sounded so good and I'd like to listen to other sq cars.

I might just join you durwood. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I would go, but I am pretty sure I will be gone that weekend. Not to mention it would be a long haul for me.


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, I may just be able to make the 27th... As long as the damn weather holds out...


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Friendly reminder bump.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Mid 80's and scattered storms for this sunday. Sorry can't control the weather but what do those people know anyway.

Contact me if you need to know what to look for. It's a park and we don't really put up signs.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Just got home from vacation an hour ago or I'd be there. Maybe the next one, how often are they again? We could assemble a central IL crew and caravan  the crew is growing


----------

